# Salvaging a hard drive



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

I've got a Toshiba Model A505-S6960 PSAP0U 007007 Laptop that just went on the fritz. Most likely, the problem was triggered by a failed cooling fan. When I try to power it up. once the hyphen appears in the upper left hand corner of the blank screen, it starts beeping wildly and goes no further. I can get the computer to recognize the F2 and F12 start-up alternatives, but s soon as I exit either, it beeps and doesn't proceed.

Previously, back in the good old days, when I had a computer screw up, I just bought another one that could physically accommodate the hard drive, or I have even bought an outboard hard drive case and connected it to my omputer through a USB port. What computer can I buy that I can simply plug this hard drive in, or what accessory box can I get to support it. 

I use the AOL "Mail saved on my computer", "Waiting to be sent" as my primary crib sheet so I really need to get my hands on that. Back when I was more diligent than I now am, I used to e-mail my Mail waiting to be sent files to myself once every couple of weeks, just so it would be accessible on AOL for about a year, but I have gotten lazy since then.

Given that Toshiba wanted $475 when my screen went bad (I replaced it myself for half that), I doubt I could get this thing repaired for much less than I could buy a new one for.


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

I( see that the bidding for a Toshiba Satellite A505-6033 Intel i7 is at about $350 with 2 days to go. Can I plug my hard drive into that?


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

The drive for the old laptop is a SATA, so you'll need a SATA interface to connect it to your new computer.
You can get an external USB adapter or enclosure for it and get your files that way.

Google Shopping


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

I like Drive Solutions. You should be able to find exactly what you need there and they have never steered me wrong.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Pull the drive from the laptop and hook it up to another computer with this...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...re=sata_to_usb_adapter-_-12-123-312-_-Product

You can then pull all your info off the old drive to put onto a new drive/computer.

Just FYI, when you pull it out of the laptop, you will need to pull off the adapter that is attached to the SATA connector.

- Merg


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

I've used this product to upgrade and transfer a drive in my laptops-works well

http://www.apricorn.com/products.php?cat_id=52


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

I just searched eBay and there are over 1,600 listings that includes the words SATA and USB in their titles, so I listed them in "nearest first" order and scrolled down about twenty to find the nearest, reasonably priced adaptor which was this one:

http://cgi.ebay.com/USB-IDE-SATA-S-...t=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item336697f771#shId

It ships from 170 miles away, meaning I may get it tomorrow or Friday without paying for expedited shipping.

That looks like a lot of hardware for the price. It appears to include one of those nice, computer-grade switching power supplies rather than getting its power off the USB connection, as many do.

Did I pick a winner?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Could be, bot nice boxes (I prefer Fry's) should have price $15-18 to $0 if you can handle mail-in rebate hassles 

Actually for $8.21 I would take it - good set: SATA and IDE, 2.5 and 3.5", own PS and cables. Good choice if you don't need slick box and you'll use it many times.


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

I have another hard drive from another inoperative computer that I'd like to try to run off my current laptop. The computer the hard drive came ouy of is a Compaq nc4200, Some numbers on tha hard drive are:

Replace with 285277-001. and

HDD2184 F ZE01 T, and

COMPAQ P/N309324-001

Is that hard-drive plug compatible with the harnesses alluded to above?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

AntAltMike said:


> I have another hard drive from another inoperative computer that I'd like to try to run off my current laptop. The computer the hard drive came ouy of is a Compaq nc4200, Some numbers on tha hard drive are:
> 
> Replace with 285277-001. and
> 
> ...


No. That's an IDE hard drive and the adapters above are for SATA hard drives (although some are for both, but they are a little pricier).

You would need something like this:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817182145
This is an external enclosure and includes a USB cable. The USB cable actually has two plugs to go into the computer. If the drive is not powered by using just one plug, you plug the second one for extra power.

- Merg


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

I tried ordering that one and paying for it through PayPal, but for some reason it pulled up my old shipping address and wouldn't let me update it, so I went to eBay and found an IDA/SATA combo harness for a good price and available within a hundred miles,so I should be good to go.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812196455

one I just got.. works great, does most drives and has it's own power supply..


----------



## bleggett29 (Feb 2, 2008)

AntAltMike said:


> When I try to power it up. once the hyphen appears in the upper left hand corner of the blank screen, it starts beeping wildly and goes no further. I can get the computer to recognize the F2 and F12 start-up alternatives, but s soon as I exit either, it beeps and doesn't proceed.


. Sounds to me like the drive itself is fried.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

"houskamp" said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812196455
> 
> one I just got.. works great, does most drives and has it's own power supply..


I have this on and it works well. There's a coupon code for 20% off...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812119152

- Merg


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

"bleggett29" said:


> . Sounds to me like the drive itself is fried.


That was his issue with a drive a year ago. That's not the drive we are discussing now.

- Merg


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

I'd now like to be able to run an external hard drive that was removed from an HP Pavilion G series laptop, but it doesn't fit the IDS/SATA harness. It is labeled HDD2J94 F and MK3276GSX. Is there a dongle or housing to support that unit externally?


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

what cable doesn't fit? sata connectors are standard across all 2.5" (and I believe 3.5s too)


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

That's a standard SATA hard drive. At least the picture of it on eBay is.

Any chance you're looking at a custom adapter slapped on the back of it? Feel like taking a picture?


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

There is no adaptor and I'm not outfitted to take a picture, but I have two of the hard drives I alluded to above in hand, and the compaq hard drive has a female 22x2 card edge receptacle, whereas the HP drive has a fifteen contact edge, a seven contact edge and a 4 pin male header.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

1st one is scsi and second is sata..


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

You're saying that the HP drive, with the fifteen contact and seven contact edges and 4 pin header is the scsi? I just googled scsi harnesses and they all are priced at over $100. I don't think I want to read it on another computer that bad.

Here's what is on eBay: http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=USB+SCSI+Adapter+&_sacat=0&_from=R40


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

hp is sata..


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

AntAltMike said:


> There is no adaptor and I'm not outfitted to take a picture, but I have two of the hard drives I alluded to above in hand, and the compaq hard drive has a female 22x2 card edge receptacle, whereas the HP drive has a fifteen contact edge, a seven contact edge and a 4 pin male header.


22x2? This? http://www.amazon.com/Original-Foxconn-Dell-Connector-8267R/dp/B000MMFPQU


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

"AntAltMike" said:


> I'd now like to be able to run an external hard drive that was removed from an HP Pavilion G series laptop, but it doesn't fit the IDS/SATA harness. It is labeled HDD2J94 F and MK3276GSX. Is there a dongle or housing to support that unit externally?


That is a SATA drive.

- Merg


----------

